# Corsa Sport on the way......



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

I've been running without mufflers for over a year, and am finally getting the Corsa system installed. I'm hoping to uncork a few more horses in the process. I wonder if I'll continue to scare women and small children like before. :lol:


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

i have the corsa sport i love it!!!


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

Did you get a tune after the install? If so, what did you gain?


----------



## BLACK05GTO (Feb 6, 2005)

Good 2 go said:


> Did you get a tune after the install? If so, what did you gain?


You could easily pick up 15-20 rwhp with a tune. But that's coming mostly from the tune. The Corsa Sport is probably good for 5 rwhp or so. There's not a lot of power to be gained from catbacks. But the sound they give your car makes them more than worth it.

I had the Sport on my GTO for a while. I love the sound of the Sport Exhaust. But when I added Kooks long tube Headers it got too loud for me. So I converted it over to the Touring (which sounds great with headers).

But I don't think that will be a problem for you because you've been running around without mufflers. If you want to scare the kids, you'll need to add long tube headers to your Sport. That makes it LOUD!

If you're really looking to add power to your car you need to put some long tube headers on it before you get your tune. My 05 GTO made 38 rwhp with long tube headers and a tune.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks. I already have some serious mods, 402 stroker, CAI, H/H/C and tuning, just never went the cat-back route. I couldn't make up my mind about which one to go with, until now. The shop suggests a fair amount of whp from the Corsa, and I'll be posting the results afterwards. The last dyno put me at 456/429. There is more in her, I didn't go with the race style heads, or a ported intake/T.B., which may have put me at or around the 500whp mark. I'm also mulling over a possible forced induction setup in the future. For those interested in what a cat-back can contribute to a modified GTO, watch this space............


----------

